# mySQL-Treiber Ausliefern mit install4j



## fischerman (17. Jan 2006)

Guten Tach,

ich bin momentan dabei, eine Installationsrutine für mein Java-Programm mit install4j zu erstellen. Das tut auch soweit ohne Probleme. Allerdings brauche für mein Programm den mySQL-JDBC-Treiber. Diesen packe ich mit in meine Installationsdatei. Beim Installieren wird dann der Treiber in der gleiche Verzeichnis wie mein Programm kopiert. Das Programm kann ich auch anschließen ausführen, nur findet es den DB-Treiber nicht. Ich habe jetzt schon versucht in install4j unter Launcher, Java-Invocation verschiedene Parameter mitzugeben wie z.B. -cp .; , leider auch ohne Erfolg.
Hat von euch jemand ne Idee, wie man das machen könnte?

Gruß Fischerman


----------



## semi (17. Jan 2006)

Eine Möglichkeit: Trage die Jar-Datei des Treibers in Classpath der Manifest Datei ein.
 install4j kenne ich nicht, daher kann ich nichts dazu schreiben.


----------



## fischerman (17. Jan 2006)

Danke für den Tip! Hat wunderbar geklappt!

Gruß fischerman


----------

